# ipod trouble red "x" and red circle



## ksmokey79 (Jul 21, 2008)

i have 2 computers 1 is an emachine with windows vista and another that is a gateway <very old> but updated to XP my problem is with a 5th gen ipod classic i plugged it into the emachine to charge and when i picked it up in the morning it showed this red x with red circle around it i tried to reset it and it just goes rite back to the red x and circle, apple wants me to send it back to them to fix it but for a fee as usual :down: has anyone else heard of this problem or even how to fix it?


----------



## jr_Cisn305 (Jul 25, 2008)

take it to the ipod store they do miracles, most of the time for free. I seen a lot of posts with this symptom unfortunately your going to have to return it.


----------



## Chrismichael (Jul 27, 2008)

I have had 2 Ipods sadly this has happened to both of them. The latest one started doing this after a firmware update.


----------

